# VWNDAHS's Turbo Beetle



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

This is the first time I've done/planned as many performance based mod's for a VW and figured I'd follow the lead of Dr Techy and the rest in constructing a Build Thread for those looking to do similar things. I'm also giddy with excitement about what's planned and figured I'd share .

*History:*

I've always been a car nut and started my car-owning life with a 1990 Audi 100 in high school, a civic like my peers wouldn't do, I needed something unique and that big square precursor to the A6 certainly was, super comfortable, and not entirely quick it provided me with the means to achieve my first speeding ticket the week after I purchased it.

Next up was a 1998 New Beetle. Purchased largely due to the uniqueness of it compared to other cars in the market place, the quirky interior, decent space for college and well.. it was a beetle. It was also pretty damn slow with the 2.Slow and the interior didn't age as well as I'd hoped.

2006 brought a Jetta 2.0T and my first taste of chipped power, mild modding, and the MkV chassis. Easily a monumentally better car than anything I'd owned, I parted ways with it after three years when I found myself preparing to install an .:R32 dash and suspension mods. i just went full R instead .

Without a doubt, the best decision I've ever made in my life. Who cares how much it cost me in gas over 5 years, it was the most comfortable, most forgiving on the track, most unique car I've ever owned and that VR6 growls like no other production V6 on the road. Every singe day it brought a smile to my face.

Just out of warranty with five years of rallying, track days, and 1000 mile road trips behind me my adult side kicked in and I picked up this Beetle late last year.

*Mods thus far:*










APR Stage I

First and foremost, POWEERRRRRR. I drove the car straight from the dealer out of state, into California and right up to the tuning tent. Stock, the turbo is no slouch, but I'm coming from an .:R32 and the main thing I missed about the 2.0T chipped is the surge from 60 to well outside of legal. I went with APR as I had zero issues with their tune over 40,000 miles on the Jetta and expect similar results in the Beetle. As we've all said, the tune completely transforms the character of the car, weighing about 500lbs less than the .:R32 with a smidge more power to the front wheels makes this thing pull like a freight train!










GLI Steering Wheel

Let's be honest, VW needs to include the GTI/GLI/GolfR wheel in the Turbo Beetle PRONTO. I'm not sure why they didn't take the time to drop it in the R-Line. IMHO the stock wheel is the biggest issue with the Turbo, it just feels way to thin and lacks the character of any of VW's other 'sporting' models. And there's no way in hell I'd track the car with it. A week after tuning I junked the stock wheel and sourced a GLI wheel with the same configuration (paddles, high-line, wheel controls). As far as I know it's the first swap of it's kind on The Beetle and I took a bit of a risk. Logic, I hoped, would conclude since it's on the same chassis, the wiring harness would just sync up. It did, and the main connection between the car and the driver is up to snuff 









Traction Control Defeat

A few years ago I took the .:R32 to the track for the first time. I'd driven countless other cars on the track but never my own. After spending the day decimating all season tires and reducing them to mud a friend - who also instructs - took me out on the track to teach me following the line, braking hard and properly, and critically disabling traction control. It didn't make sense at first though I finally got it, having the car second guess mid turn in a decreasing radius under load isn't ideal. When the switch finally hit, it was ordered promptly. Well worth the cost and effort fighting with the firewall.









Results

Out of the box The Beetle matched my fastest .:R32 Lap Time during the first session. It also passed 5 MkIV and MkV .:R32's in the intermediate group (stock, not boosted examples). By the end of the day i was routinely turning times 5 to 6 seconds faster than I ever had before. I'd hoped it'd be quicker but didn't imagine it would be that much quicker. It's a little squirrelier in the turns but man, there's no substitution for a 500lb diet.

*Going Forward:*










By now you've already seen the gloss black VWoA official rear valance accessory on my car. It debuted on the green Beetle at SEMA and Fastivus and I fell in love. Like the steering wheel, it's one of the major omissions on VW's part, this is the Turbo variant of the Beetle, the top of the Beetle pyramid, why not a GLI/GTI treatment to the diffuser. IMHO it's even more aggressive than either of those hatches and really works on this car.

Obviously I'll be installing the matching front valance when it arrives and is painted. I have three or four other adjustments planned before the Big SoCal Euro GTG in San Diego. They'll complete the 'sporty' conversion of the car and hopefully aid in another 5 second track time advantage. 

Watch this space and I'll keep you posted .


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Sub'd can't wait to see what you do with it, wish my gli steering wheel would show up!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Sub'd can't wait to see what you do with it, wish my gli steering wheel would show up!


Me to I'm really hoping it works out!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I want the rear diffuser but the concept R-line looked like it was textured plastic, and it did not rap around the rear bumper. I will keep an eye out, I like the rear but feel like it forces you to get the front valance as well. So far the car looks good, so keep it coming.opcorn:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

LEBlackRob said:


> I want the rear diffuser but the concept R-line looked like it was textured plastic, and it did not rap around the rear bumper. I will keep an eye out, I like the rear but feel like it forces you to get the front valance as well. So far the car looks good, so keep it coming.opcorn:


You called it. I wasn't sure if I'd get away without it but now I feel I need it, ordering it ASAP! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Really like what you've done with the car! I'm going down tomorrow to order the rear valence and have been thinking the same thing about the front... Almost forces you to get it to complete the look.

Is the rear textured or smooth? Haven't found any good pictures online of the front or rear other than the one you posted


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> Really like what you've done with the car! I'm going down tomorrow to order the rear valence and have been thinking the same thing about the front... Almost forces you to get it to complete the look.
> 
> Is the rear textured or smooth? Haven't found any good pictures online of the front or rear other than the one you posted


smooth? smooth i think, it was painted gloss black, feels like the top of the spoiler, I'll post better picks tomorrow.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Great work man:thumbup:


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

the rear valence replace the stock one ?? or just 3M tape it over the stock ???


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

It replaces it completely


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Sub'd. Love the fact that function still exists around these parts. My car is 'stanced' for the most part but I'm a huge fan of tearing it up on a track when I can. Hit the tail of the dragon on the way back to sowo. Completely in love with my stage 2. Just need a better clutch


----------



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice!

If you don't mind me asking, how much did the steering wheel set you back? I'm new to all of this. Not very resourceful when it comes to cars. (However, if you need a hand with recording studio gear, I can help  )

Were you able to install it yourself?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ogetsu said:


> Nice!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did the steering wheel set you back? I'm new to all of this. Not very resourceful when it comes to cars. (However, if you need a hand with recording studio gear, I can help  )
> 
> Were you able to install it yourself?


about $700 with air bag, MSRP the wheel and bag are sold separately and cost about double that. There's also a guy from MX selling them on here that a drtech and a few others have had good experiences with. My friend is a Master Tech and he installed it but it's simple if you've ever done a wheel swap before - the hard part is like for like, i.e. if you have paddle shifts and multi function buy the same wheel otherwise it'll take additional effort.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

If all goes as planned I'll have some pretty big improvements tomorrow/saturday... I may wait until sat and see if i can get a few rolling shots with the handful of Veyrons heading up from San Diego to cars and coffee :laugh:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I can honestly say, this is the first time someone in a paper plated carrera s has given me a thumbs up, and within my first block on the new shoes too! Full details and better photos tomorrow .


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Front spoiler looks nice also!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

One month has passed and quite a bit of progress! Brand new Wheels and Tires and the Suspension has been completed providing the Beetle with an all together meaner look.










I’m running the Solo Werks S1 Coilover System. The ride is quite a bit stiffer than the stock setup, and ride height is quite a bit lower. There’s a touch of rub in the rear over undulated bits of highway and I’ll be remedying that shortly. Install took a few hours, not bad!










With the upgrade of the rear valance it was only a matter of time until the front lip matched. The Beetle was the first to have the rear component installed and as far as I know, it’s the first to have the matching front lip installed as well. 2M Autowerks painted and installed the front as they did the rear and the paint job is top notch. It really completes the look, really gives the Beetle the visual punch it needs to be the turbo performance variant of the family.










Wheels and Tires, few things are more important. When you get them right they really sing, visually and from a traction standpoint. Sponsored by the folks at VMR, and with a sponsorship deal on tires from Toyo, I really think this combination is absolutely killer. The wheels are VMR’s 710 model, 20” wide and 9” across running on Toyo’s 245x35R20’s. The stance is utterly perfect, the ability to deploy traction is better than I’ve ever experienced on this setup and the handling in corners is superb, past where the R32 was for the first time. With nearly 10” wide tires, it shouldn’t be a huge surprise.

It’s taken a few months to get The Beetle to this point yet I can honestly say it’s perfect for me right now. There are a few more modifications in the pipeline. An Automatic, snug rear headrests that do not impede the rear view, maybe an OEM backup camera and K04. We’ll see. For now I’m just enjoying it as is, perfectly stanced and attenuated with OEM+ parts. Well worth the effort.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

RACE CAR!!!!! looks freaking amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice work. Diggin' it. It's too bad we aren't closer. I'm a photographer/printer/designer by trade...so if you're ever in MN...I'd gladly trade you a photoshoot for a chance to check this thing out (and I'd buy those wheels too) :thumbup: ic: :beer:


----------



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> about $700 with air bag, MSRP the wheel and bag are sold separately and cost about double that. There's also a guy from MX selling them on here that a drtech and a few others have had good experiences with...


What's MX (sorry, I'm a n00b), and can you direct me to this guy? PM me if necessary. I can probably swing $700, and from the looks of it, it's worth it.


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

I would also like contact info for MX because I would like to get the GTI steering wheel for my Turbo Beetle too.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Any way you can post more pics of the front lip? I'm curious why it is twice the price of the rear valance!:screwy:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Any way you can post more pics of the front lip? I'm curious why it is twice the price of the rear valance!:screwy:


I'll post more tonight, the big reason is it's more complex, more little parts inside, it also includes a few support pieces that replace the existing bits under the stock front valance. It's smaller, certainly, but a lot more to it


----------



## blackbocho (Jun 13, 2013)

where did you scoop up those valences?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

VW sells them online under driver gear and parts and accessories.

In other news, simply raising the rear to an appropriate height solved all the issues, woot! 











Cannot wait for the massive SoCal gtg next week!!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*next week???*

Whats happening next week and where??


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

KNEWBUG said:


> Whats happening next week and where??



Big So Cal Euro Gathering in SD


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Still need lip pics!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

True, i'll take care of it today


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


>


Your Beetle looks on point! What road is this?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Mission George about 5 miles from Qualcomm stadium


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Best front lip/ LED fog light vs stock pic yet... and only


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

VWNDAHS said:


> Best front lip/ LED fog light vs stock pic yet... and only


I'm definitely sold on the lip now!:thumbup:


----------



## blackbocho (Jun 13, 2013)

ditto on the front lip. i think it really finishes off the front of the car. i will be picking one up.


----------



## tndub (Sep 13, 2013)

Just got my Solo Werks S1 Coilover System from esetuning >cant wait to get them installed on my 2012 beetle turbo.Following your lead.lol


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Sweet! Keep me poster and don't go below a finger in gap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fastduo (Mar 8, 2010)

Car looks great !


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

fastduo said:


> Car looks great !


Thank You!! All cleaned up


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I wish along with the larger wheels that VW is putting on Turbo Beetles they'd have included larger brakes.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> I wish along with the larger wheels that VW is putting on Turbo Beetles they'd have included larger brakes.


Honestly, coming from the .:R32, it doesn't need them.

What it does need, let me find my soap box here, IS THE akjsdkasjdkjasd GLI/GTI wheel on turbo models.

sigh.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Honestly, coming from the .:R32, it doesn't need them.
> 
> What it does need, let me find my soap box here, IS THE akjsdkasjdkjasd GLI/GTI wheel on turbo models.
> 
> sigh.


This...


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Really? I came from a MKV R32 to a 2013 Beetle, and I definitely feel the brakes are lacking in comparison. Maybe it's just the extra weight of the 19" wheel, but I think it's a combination of that and the smaller caliper and rotor. 

If I come across a set of TT 3.2/R32/VR6 4motion Passat brakes for less than $500 this year, they're for sure going right on.


----------



## rob6188 (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome car and mods. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

It's the little details that really make it for me:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nicely done, always makes such a difference!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Nicely done, always makes such a difference!
> 
> posted using tapatalk


For Sure! Thanks for your help  :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

are those the color matched ones from ESE Tuning?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes indeed I've been buying them for my mkv's for almost a decade now from them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

How does that wheel/ tire combo effect straight line acceleration? Is the benefit of added grip negated by the (presumably) heavier wheel/ tire combo and the bigger wheel diameter (yes I know OD stays about the same).

Nice build so far!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Bunnspeed said:


> How does that wheel/ tire combo effect straight line acceleration? Is the benefit of added grip negated by the (presumably) heavier wheel/ tire combo and the bigger wheel diameter (yes I know OD stays about the same).
> 
> Nice build so far!


no clue, i'm still seeing about the same time on iOS dyno apps, i'll know for sure when i hit up the track


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

sexy beetle


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

bugzy said:


> sexy beetle


Just wait a week or two. sexy [most insane sleeper] beetle


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

VWNDAHS said:


> Just wait a week or two. sexy [most insane sleeper] beetle


Well, bad news and good news. I was planning on installing the rear view camera, rear sway bar, APR FMIC, and APR K04 this weekend but things have changed. My turbo beetle will remain as is and now shares a birth with another turbo.. erm... bug


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

ogetsu said:


> Nice work. Diggin' it. It's too bad we aren't closer. I'm a photographer/printer/designer by trade...so if you're ever in MN...I'd gladly trade you a photoshoot for a chance to check this thing out (and I'd buy those wheels too) :thumbup: ic: :beer:


eace: Well I'm in MN, so does that mean I can get a photo shoot?


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

VWNDAHS said:


> Well, bad news and good news. I was planning on installing the rear view camera, rear sway bar, APR FMIC, and APR K04 this weekend but things have changed. My turbo beetle will remain as is and now shares a birth with another turbo.. erm... bug


Just means I have to help you mod the new bug


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

bugzy said:


> Just means I have to help you mod the new bug


Lol, I'm not sure . A blown turbo on a 911 Turbo with VTG is a bit more spendy than a new K04 . The gains are immense but I've also heard chipping it will manage to unstick the 305s in back which may not be a good thing... oh and chips are 5x more


----------



## BEARJAM (Jul 3, 2012)

*Steering Wheel*

DO you have a VW Part number for the thicker steering wheel with the paddle shifters and multi function buttons?

THANKS


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

Love the car! I just recently bought a 2012 turbo and I'm new to the forum. Are your VMRs 18" or 19"? I'm also looking for the front splitter and rear valence on the VW accessories site and can't find them. Any help locating them? Do you think that the front splitter impedes airflow to the NACA brake ducts underneath? I track mine as well, and don't want to compromise brake cooling. Thanks!


----------



## factoryfast.:R (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks Awesome! My wife and I are looking forward to modifying her Turbo Beetle. I know its going to pull hard with some software. Enjoy it!


----------

